# My latest results



## arwes (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi all, this is my first post here.  When I first went to my doctor about 6 months ago my T3 was 3.2 (don't have the results with me at the moment). After gradually increasing to 180 mg of Armour I was still at 3.2. They bumped me up to 210 mg last month and now I'm 3.8 and they're fairly happy with it. Bonus is that I've lost about 10 pounds since then, and I'm generally in a much better mood now.

I had them print out my latest results and here's what they are:

Free T3 3.8 (ref range 1.7 - 3.7)
Thyroxine Free 1.32 (ref range 0.70 - 1.48)

Those look okay? BTW I'm a 35 year old male.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

arwes said:


> Hi all, this is my first post here.  When I first went to my doctor about 6 months ago my T3 was 3.2 (don't have the results with me at the moment). After gradually increasing to 180 mg of Armour I was still at 3.2. They bumped me up to 210 mg last month and now I'm 3.8 and they're fairly happy with it. Bonus is that I've lost about 10 pounds since then, and I'm generally in a much better mood now.
> 
> I had them print out my latest results and here's what they are:
> 
> ...


They look wonderful!!! Being just a bit over the top is quite okay as the FT3 fluctuates a little throughout the day. I am glad your doctor sees the wisdom in this!!

I usually take around 225 mgs. of Armour. I lift weights, do yoga and fast walk at least 4 miles a day. Not to mention heavy-duty gardening and my normal housewifely duties. Should I stop that, I would have to back down on my dose, of course. I don't plan on stopping. I feel great all the time.

Hope the same for you!


----------

